# What's Your Type?



## ShadowCat (Jan 9, 2014)

Okay this has probably been done before, but it looks to me like most people on here (that respond to polls anyway) are NFs or NTs, so here's a poll to see if this holds. What's your MBTI type?


----------



## bubblePOP (Aug 8, 2014)

Enfj


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Istj


----------



## Logical_Lady (Oct 6, 2014)

Intj


----------



## findmyself (Oct 20, 2014)

Kinda makes sense - INTJ overrepresented


----------



## peterjbrown96 (Oct 23, 2014)

ENTP
Very few extraverts. Interesting...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

peterjbrown96 said:


> ENTP
> Very few extraverts. Interesting...



Me too. You're not alone.


----------



## Vincisomething (Aug 4, 2014)

For INTJs to be considered rare, there's quite a few of us. But then again, there were only 56 voters.


----------



## cholachola (Oct 27, 2014)

isfp:happy:


----------



## Ferin (Sep 30, 2014)

INFP - lots of us here from what I've seen.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

N's love to discuss things while the S's just go out and do shit lol.


----------



## empyrealstar (Oct 26, 2014)

INFP here. No surprise there's a good few of us introverted types represented, we're more likely to be holed up inside by ourselves, browsing the interwebs than our more extroverted friends


----------



## Tahaa (Nov 1, 2014)

Vincisomething said:


> For INTJs to be considered rare, there's quite a few of us. But then again, there were only 56 voters.


INTJs are probably more curious about the MBTI system, and trying to understand themselves better, so they are on the forum more. Nothing to do with how many there are of each type in the world. Only certain types would research their type and then get involved in the forum.


----------



## serenitative (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm an ENFP, though I have gotten ESFP once or twice when I took the test. But I'm usually resoundingly an ENFP.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

INTJ. What a surprise, we rule the forum.


----------



## Vincisomething (Aug 4, 2014)

Tahaa said:


> INTJs are probably more curious about the MBTI system, and trying to understand themselves better, so they are on the forum more. Nothing to do with how many there are of each type in the world. Only certain types would research their type and then get involved in the forum.


I am on this sight quite a bit.


----------



## Username is in use (Oct 31, 2014)

Introverts read (and discuss) their thoughts / ideas / feelings more on a (anonymous) site like this. 
Our extraverted friends (if any) are probably in a bar discussing the same things. 

I'd like to be able to discuss more in public, but when I do, I notice the discussion is going way too fast for me and it's not at all as detailed as I'd like to. It leaves me unsatisfied afterwards.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

INxx are also the most introspective types.


----------

